

Mark Pincus Loses $4 Million a Day for 7 Months - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/49303924

======
Codhisattva
What bunk. Stock wealth isn't real wealth in any sense of the word. It's a
potential but is rarely realizable at the spot price.

Articles like this do nothing but propagate a myth about the stock market.

